# Who plows with Nitto Terra Grappler tires?



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)

The reviews from people online say that theyre a lot better than the more expensive/wear out fast/noisy BFG all terrains.. Looks like theyre under 1k for my 06 with 18s.. Anyone have them for snow, how grippy are they for 1 ton trucks/


----------



## TL697 (Jan 19, 2008)

Ramairfreak98ss;660817 said:


> The reviews from people online say that theyre a lot better than the more expensive/wear out fast/noisy BFG all terrains.. Looks like theyre under 1k for my 06 with 18s.. Anyone have them for snow, how grippy are they for 1 ton trucks/


I've been tempted to try them...

BUT

My Goodyear Wrangler Silent Armor Pro Grade AT's are great for snow... It would take alot of convincing for me to switch...

I'm interested in what others have to say


----------



## mustangmike45 (Nov 17, 2005)

i have them on my 08 gmc 2500hd. just got done plowing 2 icy storms here in iowa the last couple days and all i can say is WOW!!! I am buying a set of these for the other 2 trucks as well. They have great traction, low noise, and I also run them in the summer and they wear better than any other similar styled tire i have owned. I would say for the price you can't beat em.


----------



## cornbinder (Oct 16, 2005)

Ramairfreak98ss;660817 said:


> The reviews from people online say that theyre a lot better than the more expensive/wear out fast/noisy BFG all terrains.. Looks like theyre under 1k for my 06 with 18s.. Anyone have them for snow, how grippy are they for 1 ton trucks/


i got 52,000 miles out of my last set of BFG all terrains on my 94 f-250 diesel 4x4. i rotated them every 4,000 miles. they are very quiet and last along time, as long as your not driving around with a loose front suspension that's ready to fall apart, which will make any tire wear premature. i'm curious to see these nitto's though and see what they are all about.


----------



## Loni1113 (Sep 22, 2008)

I have never plowed with them, but I did have them on my '02 Tahoe, they were the best winter tires I have ever owned. They were quiet, they kept their life, and had awesome traction!! I would say use them for sure!


----------



## DCSpecial (Nov 16, 2008)

I agree with checking out the the Goodyear Silent Armor Pro Grades.
I have them on my 07....325/60R18s on 18x8.5 Weld wheels. Truck gets worked hard year round and they are great. A lilttle over 37,000 miles on them right now, should get 50,000-60,000miles by the time I replace them.

Excellent tires in the rain and snow.



I've never ran the Terra Grapplers.....never will, never been a fan of them. From selling suspensions to people who have ran the Terra Grapplers I can't say I've ever seen one of them get 50,000 miles out of a set on a Super Duty.


I've ran BFG ATs in the past on my lifted 01 back when it was on 35s, they were wearing good (only had 24,000 miles when I pulled them of to go to 38s) but not nearly as good in the rain and snow as the Goodyear Wrangler Silent Armor, IMO.


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

I have heard the silent armor progrades on a heavy truck like ours get terrible mileage. I was set on the them until I heard this. tires are too expensive to have to replace each year. Im going to need a set for 2 trucks around spring time. I want to get a set of 305 for my truck and a 99 superdty


----------



## DCSpecial (Nov 16, 2008)

stroker79;661413 said:


> I have heard the silent armor progrades on a heavy truck like ours get terrible mileage. I was set on the them until I heard this. tires are too expensive to have to replace each year. Im going to need a set for 2 trucks around spring time. I want to get a set of 305 for my truck and a 99 superdty


Currently have 37,000 miles on my Pro Grades. Right in the 8-9/32" of tread left. They had 17/32" tread new. Goodyear considers them "bald" at 2/32" of tread. They have a 50,000 mile tread life warranty. I'll easily get over 50,000 miles....I think if you don't that they pro rate them.
Even using 8/32" as my meaurement I average burning off 1/32" per 4,111 miles.....which means at my current pace I should get a little over 61,000 miles out of them by the time they hit 2/32" tread.

Often have 2000-3000lbs in the bed during the year or tow 9,000-12,500lbs.

I'd say the majority of my mileage is loaded or towing.

Of course my truck is aligned at least once a year and the tires are rotated every 5,000-6,000 miles.


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

HMM very good info, thanks. 

I like the look of the pro grades and i hear the traction is excellent. I may stick with them for spring time.


----------



## Niteman9 (Jan 6, 2007)

Well I had the Nitto's on my F-350. They were much better then the OE Firestone's but was not happy when they were junk at 30,000 miles. I replaced the Nitto's with BF Goodrich rugged trails. These lasted 90,000 miles rotating the spare in the mix. That translates to about 72,000 miles per tire but they did not grip like the Nitto's.

I was planning to get the Goodyear Silent Armor but have heard stories of them not lasting 20,000 miles although other have had them last more than 50,000.

I saw these new Michelin LTX A/T2's the other day . They are a little more than the Goodyear's but look like they would have good traction and Michelin's have always had good tread wear.
What to you guys think of these.


----------



## LTL (Jan 13, 2008)

Niteman9;661543 said:


> These lasted 90,000 miles rotating the spare in the mix.


How on earth did you plow with a tire that has 90,000 miles, that sounds really high.

We use Pro Comp Mud Terrains, they are great in the deep stuff and ice.


----------



## Danscapes (Jan 12, 2008)

I have Terra Grapplers on my F-250 and I love them. Last year a damn county truck didn't want to share the road with 12" of snow and he forced me over into a ditch. Well the a-hole didn't even stop so I thought I was stuck, but I put it in 4-low and pulled right out of the ditch. I was buried all the way up to the rocker panel on my passenger side, so I'm a believer. I went back after the snow melted just to see what I was into and it turns out they had just put in a water line so the trench was still not compacted.


----------



## Mysticlandscape (Jan 19, 2006)

Niteman9;661543 said:


> Well I had the Nitto's on my F-350. They were much better then the OE Firestone's but was not happy when they were junk at 30,000 miles. I replaced the Nitto's with BF Goodrich rugged trails. These lasted 90,000 miles rotating the spare in the mix. That translates to about 72,000 miles per tire but they did not grip like the Nitto's.
> 
> I was planning to get the Goodyear Silent Armor but have heard stories of them not lasting 20,000 miles although other have had them last more than 50,000.
> 
> ...


Just got them on my pick-up have yet to try them in the snow...


----------



## WOODY367 (Dec 19, 2002)

I put a set on my 04 F250 in Sept. Have had snow yet to try them but so far I love then. They are a little louder the the BF rugged trails I had but now don't even notice the noise. Looking forward to plowing with them.


----------



## Signature lawns (Nov 27, 2008)

Bridgestone Dueler AT Revo tires are worth a look at. They are pricey but probably one of the best out 

there. While having an aggressive tread pattern, they are very quiet on the highway, and have a very 

deep channel, but not obnoxious either. I put them on my Dodge Dakota 30,000 miles ago and it 

doesn't appear that they are even at half life yet!


----------



## mow4u (Oct 10, 2008)

*nitto graplers*

I have used the grapplers they work great. In all weather conditions. Revos suck I got 28,000 on them.


----------



## CAG80 (Nov 7, 2006)

I put a set of the dura grapplers on one of my duallys last year and the snow and ice traction is great! . Also this truck does not go for joy rides if its on the road its towing or hauling a load and with 8k the tires are showing no wear. im going to order some terra grapplers for a 1 ton pickup next week hopefully i have the same good luck.. Im trying the terra's just for the looks of the tire..


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc (Nov 14, 2004)

I put a set of terra grapplers on my truck just before snow season a couple years ago. Great traction all winter. loved them, but they were bald by the end of summer....was not happy with that. They wear out fast cause of the soft rubber compound they use to get the traction..


----------



## Signature lawns (Nov 27, 2008)

The Dueler AT Revos are rated for 50,000 miles but not unheard of to make it 80,000 

Not to mention they also let you test drive them for 30 days. If you don't like them, return

them with receipt and they give you your money back. Then choose another tire. Or have

them put your old ones back on if you kept them. I was skeptical and thought I would be

returning them after 30 days, but they lived up to the hype. wesport


----------



## qualitycut (Jan 13, 2008)

Good year silent armors here also love them, don't know I can switch I have had BFG's, and a few others.


----------



## rico (Sep 5, 2003)

I have used them on the last two trucks as all around tires. They are a lot better then the Firestone Steeltex. Check out the prices for the Nitto on Discount Tire. They where cheaper then the other brands and free shipping. If you have someone that can mount them, you will get a great deal.


----------



## Niteman9 (Jan 6, 2007)

MnDLawn;661562 said:


> How on earth did you plow with a tire that has 90,000 miles, that sounds really high.
> 
> We use Pro Comp Mud Terrains, they are great in the deep stuff and ice.


Most of the miles were before I put a plow on the truck. I have plowed maybe four times with this truck. The last time being last night and you are right it crazy.

I need to get tires ASAP.

I think I am going with the Goodyear Silent Armor as they are American Made.


----------



## Niteman9 (Jan 6, 2007)

Signature lawns;663391 said:


> The Dueler AT Revos are rated for 50,000 miles but not unheard of to make it 80,000
> 
> Not to mention they also let you test drive them for 30 days. If you don't like them, return
> 
> ...


Everyone says the like the Bridgestones. But I wont buy a Toyota so why would I buy a Japanese tire.


----------



## Lucky Star (Dec 16, 2008)

Just put the Terra Grapplers on my 04 F-250 and so far I love them. They perform very well now we will see how long they last...


----------



## Mysticlandscape (Jan 19, 2006)

Niteman9;661543 said:


> Well I had the Nitto's on my F-350. They were much better then the OE Firestone's but was not happy when they were junk at 30,000 miles. I replaced the Nitto's with BF Goodrich rugged trails. These lasted 90,000 miles rotating the spare in the mix. That translates to about 72,000 miles per tire but they did not grip like the Nitto's.
> 
> I was planning to get the Goodyear Silent Armor but have heard stories of them not lasting 20,000 miles although other have had them last more than 50,000.
> 
> ...


Plowed with them for the first time yesterday. Good traction even though i t was only 2-3 inches. No weight in the back and i barley needed to take it out of four wheel drive. Ill let you guys know more after the next storm tomorow.


----------



## partmaster (Feb 13, 2007)

My buddy has the terra grapplers and he loves them. 2000 GMC siera 1500 4x4 with meyer 7.5 plow. Tires are great.


----------



## unimogr (Feb 18, 2004)

I'm partial to the Continental MPT-81.


----------



## nrplowguy (Apr 15, 2008)

i have 265/75-16s on my 02 dmax put them on just before 100,000 i just rolled over 144,000 today when plowing an they are still around 65% left best tire with the best traction. love them and will keep getting them


----------



## millsaps118 (Aug 13, 2006)

I've run my Nitto Terra's the last 2 seasons and don't have anything bad to say. In the past I ran Good Year Wrangler AT/S and BFG AT/ko. They all did really well but were high $$$ and I only got about 30-35K miles out of 'em. I'm sure I'll see the same results with the Nitto's but when it comes time to get a new set it won't hurt my check book as bad.

Oh FYI...... Terra Grappler 285 70R 18 on 18X9 wheels.


----------



## beatle78 (Nov 23, 2008)

I just put Mastercraft Courser AT2's and the hookup AWESOME! I ran no ballast and didn't have any problems. And they were one of the cheaper tires.


----------

